# O.G. PUBLISHING & APPAREL



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*This will be our official Layitlow.com topic for all the Bonafied G Apparel, books and other merchandise. You can see ALL of the merchandise and familiarize your self with the OG line by visiting the website at OGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM All ordering info is posted on the site.
*
All the T Shirts are embroidered 100% cotton heavy Pro 5 shirts in sizes 2x-7x
















CANT STOP WONT STOP!









Different colored Hoodies...2x-7x embroidered

















Caps..embroidered and fitted 7 1/2"


















And don't forget the book. It's really good and tells a lot about Compton and L.A. Lowriding, Bangin' and streetlife in the 80's. Non-Fiction. A must for any Lowrider.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

good job Angel!!!!!!!!!! I'll be buying some gear tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm diggen the swetshirts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

WHENS VOL 2 OF THE BOOK COME OUT YOU KNOW?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

website is kind of obnoxious to browse

i want 1 of those santana shirts, they gonna be available in black? no white tee's for me :nono: 

im not diggin the "ride till i die" stuff though


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

im not diggin the "ride till i die" stuff though
[/quote]
:uh: U must not b a rider then!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAROL CITY-_@Aug 18 2008, 08:23 PM~11376157
> *im not diggin the "ride till i die" stuff though
> *





> *:uh: U must not b a rider then!!
> *


i dont like the letters R and D

they look retarded

jackass 

the D looks especially stupid, like a half assed A


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 18 2008, 08:17 PM~11377362
> *i dont like the letters R and D
> 
> they look retarded
> ...


don't buy it then!!!!!!! kick rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 18 2008, 02:38 PM~11374052
> *WHENS VOL 2 OF THE BOOK COME OUT YOU KNOW?
> *


The G Code will be coming out next, anytime now. VOL 2 will be soon after.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2008, 03:43 PM~11366397
> *This will be our official Layitlow.com topic for all the Bonafied G Apparel, books and other merchandise. You can see ALL of the merchandise and familiarize your self with the OG line by visiting the website atOGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM All ordering info is posted on the site.
> 
> All the T Shirts and Embroidered 100% cotton heavy Pro 5 shirts in sizes 2x-7x
> ...


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2008, 04:43 PM~11366397
> *This will be our official Layitlow.com topic for all the Bonafied G Apparel, books and other merchandise. You can see ALL of the merchandise and familiarize your self with the OG line by visiting the website atOGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM All ordering info is posted on the site.
> 
> All the T Shirts and Embroidered 100% cotton heavy Pro 5 shirts in sizes 2x-7x
> ...


Very cool, Big sizes too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 19 2008, 04:16 PM~11384623
> *The G Code will be coming out next, anytime now. VOL 2 will be soon after.
> *


thats whats up mayne!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## LUNCH MEAT (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11366397
> *This will be our official Layitlow.com topic for all the Bonafied G Apparel, books and other merchandise. You can see ALL of the merchandise and familiarize your self with the OG line by visiting the website atOGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM All ordering info is posted on the site.
> 
> All the T Shirts and Embroidered 100% cotton heavy Pro 5 shirts in sizes 2x-7x
> ...


  Get that money homeboy!


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

ill be ordering a hoodie real soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:31 AM~11442151
> *ill be ordering a hoodie real soon  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

i know you guys want some of this OG S***!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

How much are the Hoodies? 4X


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 29 2008, 01:24 PM~11472593
> *How much are the Hoodies? 4X
> *


 $44.95+$5.00 S/H


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 29 2008, 08:55 PM~11474894
> *$44.95+$5.00 S/H
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

They are NOT swap meet quality hoodies with silk screen. They are heavy cotton with good embroidering. Gangster ain't gonna make you guys anything you'll get clowned on with..best believe.


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 12:52 AM~11476235
> *They are NOT swap meet quality hoodies with silk screen. They are heavy cotton with good embroidering. Gangster ain't gonna make you guys anything you'll get clowned on with..best believe.
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

You ship to canada??I like that ride til I die T.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 30 2008, 03:12 PM~11479649
> *You ship to canada??I like that ride til I die T.
> *


 Yes. Get with me when you order though so I can process it correctly.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 30 2008, 04:17 PM~11479673
> *Yes. Get with me when you order though so I can process it correctly.
> *


Will do,Might snag a hoodie as well.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

no red hoodies?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 12 2008, 10:23 AM~11584321
> *no red hoodies?
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The new book "The G Code" coming soon!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 17 2008, 03:43 PM~11366397
> *This will be our official Layitlow.com topic for all the Bonafied G Apparel, books and other merchandise. You can see ALL of the merchandise and familiarize your self with the OG line by visiting the website atOGORIGINALGANGSTA.COM All ordering info is posted on the site.
> 
> All the T Shirts and Embroidered 100% cotton heavy Pro 5 shirts in sizes 2x-7x
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

JUST FINISHED READING THE BOOK IN 2 DAYS , REALLY A GOOD ONE WAITING ON PART 2 .


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

just got 2 shirts yesterday.... :thumbsup: 
placed an order for the book and another shirt last night :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

cool...i'm ordering another one too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Ordered a sweater :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G. PUBLISHING (Apr 11, 2008)

G'S NEW BOOKS ARE COMING SOON. SEE US AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. PLEASE VIST THE SITE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## big migs (Oct 16, 2008)

r u located in los angeles


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big migs_@Oct 19 2008, 10:57 PM~11914931
> *r u located in los angeles
> *


Yes.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G. PUBLISHING_@Oct 17 2008, 10:02 PM~11898301
> *G'S NEW BOOKS ARE COMING SOON. SEE US AT THE NEW YEARS PICNIC. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT. PLEASE VIST THE SITE! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Anybody know how long shit takes to ship, I ordered a shirt and hoodie 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:58 AM~12005890
> *Anybody know how long shit takes to ship, I ordered a shirt and hoodie 2 weeks ago.
> *


HIS SECRETARY IS ON HERE ALL THE TIME......I AM SURE HE WILL RESPOND WHEN ALLOWED TO


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

DA BOOK WAS AWESOME!!! CANT WAIT FOR PART 2!!! DO UR THANG G!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 29 2008, 12:01 PM~12005913
> *HIS SECRETARY IS ON HERE ALL THE TIME......I AM SURE HE WILL RESPOND WHEN ALLOWED TO
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 29 2008, 11:01 AM~12005913
> *HIS SECRETARY IS ON HERE ALL THE TIME......I AM SURE HE WILL RESPOND WHEN ALLOWED TO
> *


BAD MOVE


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:58 AM~12005890
> *Anybody know how long shit takes to ship, I ordered a shirt and hoodie 2 weeks ago.
> *


 PM SENT.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 02:35 PM~12007287
> *BAD MOVE
> *


lol


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 01:35 PM~12007287
> *BAD MOVE
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 03:35 PM~12007287
> *BAD MOVE
> *


lmao


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 01:35 PM~12007287
> *BAD MOVE
> *


Is that a threat?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 30 2008, 01:18 PM~12016885
> *Is that a threat?
> *


IS THAT A QUESTION? :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Oct 29 2008, 11:01 AM~12005913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you come fuccin' (or joking?) with me...you gonna get it bacc on the spot..don't like it? leave me alone and I'll do the same!!!

now...would you like to buy a shirt or hat or something?, cuz thats what this topic if for.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 30 2008, 03:36 PM~12018081
> *you come fuccin' (or joking?) with me...you gonna get it bacc on the spot..don't like it? leave me alone and I'll do the same!!!
> 
> now...would you like to buy a shirt or hat or something?, cuz thats what this topic if for.
> *


LOL......LEAVE ME ALONE....THAT WAS CLASSIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HAVE A GOOD DAY CHAMP!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

ill be ordering sum stuff 7xl


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER+Oct 30 2008, 03:48 PM~12018183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT FOR SOME FIRME SHIRTS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 4 2008, 06:09 PM~12061425
> *TTT FOR SOME FIRME SHIRTS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Are the shirts and hoodies made when you order?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Nov 18 2008, 06:09 PM~12194881
> *Are the shirts and hoodies made when you order?
> *


No, but they are in Limited supply.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*THE NEW BOOK "THE G CODE" IS NOW AVAILABLE!</span>*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>For those who are interested in a pre-realease of the book, email your full name and address to: [email protected] - An ordering form will be rushed to you. The book is now availiable and will be posted soon on G's website...for now checc out this blog and hit him up!

http://ogblog.ogoriginalgangsta.com/


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*CHECK OUT THE OG APPAREL BOOTH AT THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PICNIC! *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got my T shirt finally but no sweatshirt still


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

do you got the tshirts in tall tees?? I like the one with the Santana on it :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Should be getting my order next week


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I've been slackin' on this topic...TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See my signature for the website!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Got my hoodie, top notch quality, even threw in a free hat and beenie for the wait. 

Will be buying more


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2009, 04:30 PM~12624608
> *Got my hoodie, top notch quality, even threw in a free hat and beenie for the wait.
> 
> Will be buying more
> *


Great. i was concerned with your particular order.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 08:32 PM~12308006
> *do you got the tshirts in tall tees?? I like the one with the Santana on it  :thumbsup:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 1 2008, 09:32 PM~12308006
> *do you got the tshirts in tall tees?? I like the one with the Santana on it  :thumbsup:
> *


*YES* If you mean that you are a tall guy and dont want a short t shirt.


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

'OG Clothing' is now 'Silk-N-Advance'. For you club shirts, screen printing, and hoodie needs contact (909)233-9509.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

http://ogpublishingapparel.com/store-og.htm


----------

